# Logix 4D



## metti (Mar 15, 2011)

Has anyone used Logix 4D for video projection work? I downloaded the demo version and it seems pretty interesting and it is relatively affordable compared to something like Dataton Watchout ($650/dongle for Logix vs $2300/dongle for Watchout) and I like that it supports two outputs per playback computer vs Watchout's one since that means I need to buy roughly half as many dongles. That said, I am not finding much about it on Google since it is pretty new on the scene. For what its worth, this will be used with 1-6 projectors for edge blended and mapped playback during theatre performances and installation pieces. I use Isadora extensively and I am not looking to replace that but it is definitely lacking for some tasks that involve more complex projections or where a timeline is desirable. Because of that, I rented a Watchout rig on a recent production which I really liked but I am interested to see whether there are more affordable options out there. Anyway, thoughts or experiences would be appreciated.


----------

